# Looking at a Horizon Smoker



## kageryu (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I think I may be taking the plunge soon and ordering a Horizon smoker.  Right now I think I like the Marshall with some upgrades.  Do you think I should order directly from Horizon or could I get a better price going through another vendor?  I live in NJ, so most likely I will have to have it shipped.

I had hoped to build a comperable smoker with my father, however he has had some issues lately that will prevent him form welding.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 17, 2010)

Personally I'd check the various places and sites to try to get the best deal. Don't forget to take some pics and write us a review when you get it and put it into use.


----------



## kageryu (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Pineywoods.

I'm trying to contact Rick at the Missouri Barbecue Company-Kansas City as he seems to have the best prices online.  I'll let you guys know.  If anyone else knows of a good on line vendor to go through, please let me know.

-phil


----------



## jdt (Dec 27, 2010)

look locally first, shipping will cost quite a bit, my buddy went to elizabeth nj to pick up a horizon, Lip Smakin Smokers is the name of the place. Some in stock some have to be ordered.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 27, 2010)

You may also want to consider a Lang 48 Patio it's in the same price range and a great smoker.

http://www.pigroast.com/48pages/model48p.htm


----------



## kageryu (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, the Lang smokers look real nice.  However, I'm not sure if they will ship to NJ and that would be one heck of a drive to pick up a smoker.

What is the consensus on Horizon vs Lang?  I sure this is an age old debate and I apologize if this has been answered 100's of times on the board.

I like the Horizons because you can use the offset as a grill.  However the Lang's have the oh so coveted RF technology.  I think I remember reading that the RF smokers burn through wood and charcoal a lot faster then their traditional brothers.  What are your thoughts on the Lang 36.  It is a little cheaper, but it is made with 11 Gage and not 1/4 inch steel.

I did look at Lip Smacking Smokers here in NJ, but their price with tax seemed to on be about $40 cheaper then ordering from the factory, having it shipped and not paying tax.  I assume if I order from Horizon I will not pay tax if they ship it.  I could be wrong.

I really appreciate all of the responses I've been getting and when I finally get a smoker, I will be sure to post pics.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## slowsmoking (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.bbqpits.com/klose.htm        Take a look at these--they shipworldwide---I am having a pit build to my specifications with all the bells and whistles...Todat was the first day of production


----------



## kageryu (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone have opinions about Bell Fabrications?  http://www.bellfab.com/

I've been doing some reading in various forums and he seems to have some very reasonable prices.  What is the best way to even out the temperature in the smoker chamber?  If I decide to go with him, I will need to tell him exactly what to build.  I was going to see how close he can replicate a Horizon Marshal.

-p


----------



## rickw (Jan 4, 2011)

When I had Horizon build mine they gave me a decent discount. What I like about ordering direct you get the exact smoker you want. They we're super nice folks to deal with.


----------



## kageryu (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello Rick,

That is a real good point.  It seems that the Horizon smoker is becoming the standard I compare the other smokers too.  I'm not saying the other vendors are not as good, but I guess in my mind this might be the best one for me.  I'll try and contact the factory again about a discount, but the last email I received from them seemed to state that they did not compete in price with their vendors.

I did see a post from you where you stated they gave you a 15% discount.  If I could get the same thing, I would pull the trigger right now.

-p


----------



## robert123 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the Horizon 20 inch Ranger backyard smoker that I got at Bass Pro that although I'm still learning on we really injoy it this site has helped alot


----------



## jdt (Jan 4, 2011)

My pit is a bellfab, he is about 1/3 the price of the big dogs and will ship dock to dock so his shipping is usually cheaper also. If you want a pretty pit the Klose and Horizons are nicer looking, if you can live with hand cut doors with a slight dip here or there, while he fully welds them he grinds the welds when he is done so you don't get that perfect row of dimes like on the Klose or Horizons(well some are perfect others are great LOL). For the money I couldn't resist, I have an awesome horizon dealer local but he was at $2045 for the 24" model I wanted, Bellfab does a 24 x 48 starting at $800($700 back in my day), No brainer for me as I learned on a OK Joes Classic offset so I wasn't scared of the hot end cold end style cooking but after getting it and wanting bigger loads of meat I ended up doing a baffle and convection plate to even out the temps, got it dialed in to within 10 degrees end to end and often times I have got it to 5-7 end to end over 53 inches.

His ash dump is one of the best in the industry, he gives dual racks for free, guys have had him move stacks, put on removable stacks and make various modifications they wanted, usually he does them for free or a minimal charge. Mine was ordered at a 24 x 48 but when he was cutting pipe there was an extra bit so he left it on my pit for free. I sent him a couple customers so he hooked me up with 3/8 wall pipe on the firebox for free, great guy to do business with.

I posted pics of my baffle and convection plate in the wood smokers forum.


----------



## kageryu (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the Horizon Marshal Today.  It was hard to pass up the Bell Smoker, but I've been wanting the Horizon for a while and I think I made the right decision.  The people at Horizon were very nice to talk to and I can't wait for my smoker to be built.  Once it comes, I will post pics.

-p


----------



## rickw (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice, did they give you a discount? One thing I found with the Horizon of mine is; the temp gauges were way off. I ended up replacing them with Tru Tel's.  Make sure to test them to see if they are correct.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 6, 2011)

congrats on a nice smoker!


----------



## jdt (Jan 7, 2011)

congrats, I can assure you they are very nice pits and you will be more than happy.


----------



## kageryu (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have a quick question for anyone that owns a Horizon Smoker.  I've seen a lot of posts stating that the stock thermometers are pretty inaccurate.  I was planning on picking up some tel-tru thermometers.  So, my question is do I also need to pick up the installation kits with the thermometers, or will they screw into the Horizon smoker thermometer port with this?

-p


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 16, 2011)

KageRyu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question for anyone that owns a Horizon Smoker.  I've seen a lot of posts stating that the stock thermometers are pretty inaccurate.  I was planning on picking up some tel-tru thermometers.  So, my question is do I also need to pick up the installation kits with the thermometers, or will they screw into the Horizon smoker thermometer port with this?
> 
> -p


No problems with mine, they are adjustable, and accurate over a span.
 They are 1/2" pipe thread


----------



## robert123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KrageRyu make sure you order a baffle with your horizon is a must to use both sides of you horizontal smoker  . One modification I defiantly need on my horizon ranger


----------



## kageryu (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I know it has been a while.  I think the smoker is scheduled to be built some time this week, so it won't be long now.  I have a question about the thermometers.  I am going to replace the stock thermometers with Tel-Tru thermometers, but I'm unsure on which stem size to buy.  I was going to buy the 4 inch version, but then I thought that might be too long...Any thoughts?

-p


----------



## ravanelli (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got a new Horizon two weeks ago, I got the 16".  The stock thermometer is very good, which I expected because it's a high end product.  In comparison with my digital it was right on.  I don't plan to do any mods on mine unless experience dictates otherwise.


----------



## bantam3456 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am buying Horizon 24 "Trailer mountent smoker the shiping is 450.00 that is to be ship to my house in michigan > I check in the yoder trailer mounter and thay wanted 1,325.00 to ship it to my house so i went with horizon  both are the same ?


----------



## bantam3456 (Jan 28, 2012)

shopperschoice that where i getting my smoker from shopperschoice you can call them at 1 877 743 2269 and thay will

let you know how much you will pay for shipping bantam3456


----------

